# Southern Angler Series Banks Open Oct 22nd



## bassmaster2314 (Oct 18, 2017)

Southern Angler Series will be holding their final tournament of the season on Sunday Oct 22nd at Banks Lake ! For some of you guys who can't make it to fish on Saturdays, here is your chance to fish ! Below is the link with the details !


https://www.facebook.com/events/478016652579443/


----------

